# Voting for TOM May/June



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Here is the poll for the months of May and June, each person gets *two votes and two votes only*. The tobacco with the highest votes will be for May and the one with the second most will be for June.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Here is the older one if anybody has any questions or wants to see how it was done before.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=65871&highlight=voting


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Conveniently, smokingpipes.com has great prices on both the FVF bulk and the luxury navy flake... the two I voted for :tu


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

I'm lucky on this one, Just For Him is only 40 mins away and they stock all but 3 or 4 of these.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

damn, both my votes are losing horribly. lol...
a lot more evenly spread than the previous polls we've had. will be a close one.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Guess I am going to have to pick up Fribourg & Treyers Cut Virginia Plug on my own, the tobacco sounds amazing.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Come on Kajun Kake & Marlin Flake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Damn my Kajun Kake is not looking good in the race.


Shawn p


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

I voted for Marlin and FVF--I want to try the Marlin and I've already had the FVF. I'd like to see FVF and Haunted Bookseller'splaceofbusiness win. I wouldn't have to buy anything then. LOL


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

kheffelf said:


> Guess I am going to have to pick up Fribourg & Treyers Cut Virginia Plug on my own, the tobacco sounds amazing.


i'm about to crack my 1 tin in the next week... if i had more, i'd send you some.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

IHT said:


> i'm about to crack my 1 tin in the next week... if i had more, i'd send you some.


No big deal, next time I make an order from smokingpipes I will just throw it in the order.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

cmon haunted book thingy, you can do it


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> Guess I am going to have to pick up Fribourg & Treyers Cut Virginia Plug on my own, the tobacco sounds amazing.


:tpd:

This is going to be in my next order for sure. Sounds great, wish it was doing better in the poll.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

This ends tomorrow night so if you haven't voted yet please do. Also some of you guys only voted once.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok since there is a tie in the voting, one of them will just be for July, so the next voting for the TOM will happen in July.
So for May it is SG Full Virginia Flake
So for June it is Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake 
So for July it is Rattrays Marlin Flake


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

kheffelf said:


> Ok since there is a tie in the voting, one of them will just be for July, so the next voting for the TOM will happen in July.
> So for May it is SG Full Virginia Flake
> So for June it is Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
> So for July it is Rattrays Marlin Flake


Works for me! p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bump for those wanting to know what the tobacco of the month will be in June (and July).


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*SLACKERS!!*​


----------

